# Chausson skylight



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

The sky light unlocking mechanism has broken its shaft and luckily its locked!

I never liked this set up where you rotate twice tyo unlock, much prefer the wind all the way up and all the way back type, however!, 

But I have the chausson and wondered if anyone else has experience of fixing this problem?

The handle has come off with the shaft.

Hope you can help


----------

